# Bad Wireless Connection



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Hello, I've got an issue. 

Currently I have cable internet, 10MBPS down, 1MBPS up with a Linksys WRT100 Rangeplus Wireless Router. 

I went and picked up Soul Calibur IV (good game by the way) and tried to play it online but everything was so damn slow. My ps3 is hooked up wireless to the internet. The PS3 is in the living room only about 40 feet from the router and according to the PS3 it has around an 85% connection. But all the internet related things I do on the ps3 runs very slowly like downloading anything. When I tried to play SC4 it ran very slowly. I would try to join games and it would often lose connection to the host, or fail to join, and on the rare occasion that I actually got into a game, it would drag and be real slow and keep having to reconnect. It would stop the motion and on the bottom right of the screen it would say "Communicating....." and would often just lose connection to the host. After a while of that I just gave up. 

Is there anything I can do to fix this? I mean it's a good router and all and I don't understand why it runs so bad on the PS3. I don't want to have to run an ethernet cable all the way into the living room to play online. 

Just in case you are wondering, I have my wireless network secured via WEP. 


Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Nobody has any clue to help me?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

